# TDI testing



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The evaluator is coming to our area next month!! My obedience trainer/ good friend wants me to take Jax. oh my..only a month to get her to leave a hot dog alone!! I have soooo many things to do!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck! I think a month should be plenty of time.


----------

